# Happy Birthday 3John2, larryjf



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2010)

2 members are celebrating their birthday on 09-30-2010:

-3John2 (born 1968, Age: 42)
-larryjf (born 1970, Age: 40)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Leslie Koster (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy birthday to you both


----------



## Berean (Sep 30, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Skyler (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## baron (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday to the both of you.


----------



## dudley (Sep 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday to our PB brothers 3john2 and larryjf! Enjoy your day guys!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 1, 2010)

Happy birthday you ole middle agers!


----------



## EverReforming (Oct 1, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Oct 1, 2010)

Happy Birthdays!


----------

